# gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r2 y PAE(SOLVED)

## jkredd

Hola que tal amigos

Una gran pregunta... porque en sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r2 no tengo soporte para PAE para x86 para capacidad de 64GB

                                                  ( ) off                                                  

                                                  (X ) 4GB                                                 

Salu2Last edited by jkredd on Tue Jun 28, 2011 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

no estoy seguro de haber entendido : si activas soporte para 64gigas no tienes PAE ?

saluetes

----------

## jkredd

Tks por el interes

De antemano no puedo ni activar 64Gb en los nuevos gentoo-sources.

----------

## pelelademadera

busca pae

entra al menuconfig y apreta /

busca pae

ahi aparece los siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: X86_PAE [=n]                                                                                                                   │   
> 
>   │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                        │   
> 
>   │ Prompt: PAE (Physical Address Extension) Support                                                                                       │   
> ...

 

Selected by: HIGHMEM64G [=n] && <choice> && !M386 [=n] && !M486

personalmente uso amd64 asi que no tengo esa opcion, peor tiene que estar en tu pc si usas 32bits

----------

## jkredd

Perfecto.. muchas gracias y un gran saludo

(  :Cool: 

----------

